# Paracheilinus filamentosus (Filamented Flasher Wrasse)



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

What can you tell me about this species? I was reading i think it was 6line wrasse? or cleaner wrasse's that aren't often kept successfully in a marine tank.....

These pretty easy to keep? They look freakin awesome.


----------



## fishfingers (Apr 10, 2006)

I've tried to keep one of these before. Went great for a couple of days then sadly refused to eat and ended up starving to death:sad:. However I think this may of been a once off case, as the other filament wrasse in the fish shop (there were two) wasn't looking very sick the last time I saw it. This happened to a few of their fish from the same shipment which leads me to beleive something was wrong with the batch. Since then I purchased a Cirrhilabrus Rubripinnis (red fin fairy wrasse) that has been doing great (IMO not as nice looking though). Anyway back to Paracheilinus Filamentosus! From what I researched they are fairly easy to keep and are good reef fish. They can be a little shy (mine wasn't when he was alright, but my Rubripinnis hides whenever I walk past the tank) and they like a lot of rockwork with caves, etc for them to hide and swim in. Make sure you don't have anything that could catch them offguard and eat/hurt them as they sleep either, as they sleep on the sand bed which makes them a bit more vunerable. My fairy wrasse gets the same food all my other fish get (nori, brine shrimp, mysid shrimp and krill). They are carnivores so they require a mainly meaty diet but it doesn't hurt to have them eat some greens occasionally. Hmmm what else is their to say...they are peaceful to other tank mates, some more agressive fish my nip at their elongated fins, I wouldn't reccommend putting them in anything smaller than 40-50 gallons and I think that's about it. If you have any specific questiosn ask and I'll try and answer them for you! I'm not thinking my best at the moment so if I have missed something I apologise, I had to clean carpets for 12 hours today and I'm very tired:shock:.

They are a gorgeous fish (but then again, aren't all fairy wrasses gorgeous) and I think you'd be pretty safe getting one as long as you met the previous requirements. If I set up another tank one tank I think I'll have to consider having a harem of these guys!

EDIT: Argh how could I forget one of the most important requirements for them! These guys love to jump and without a tight fitting lid they will be carpet surfing in no time! So make sure you have some kind of cover than will stop any escape!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I was thinking of getting a harem of these for the 210 gallon show tank at the shop... beautiful fish I might add.


----------

